# FangCon anyone?



## Aoi the fox (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello all! Being still new to the fandom I'm thinking on going to my very first furry convention at FangCon. FangCon is held close too Knoxville TN and from what I hear its only been around for two years or so. Having been an anime fan for a long while and having been to anime conventions though, I'm a little nervous about going to a furry one. Not because I'm scared or worried or anything like that, but simply because I don't know anyone or have anyone to go with. At my first anime con I went alone because I had moved recently and hadn't made any friends yet. Well that's somewhat still the case but yeah haha. Anyways I had fun, but by the end of it I was just kinda envious of the people that came in groups. I even missed one day completely after a semi awkward case of me trying to socialize with other people who were also on their own. 

Anyways, the point of this post is I want to ask if anyone on here will be going to FangCon this year and maybe let me group up with them and maybe learn a bit more about what all people do in this community. It would be nice to meet with people who has been around and "knows the ropes" about what all happens. That said though id be happy to group with anyone including other new people like me


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 29, 2014)

You can always go alone and make friends there.  I dunno..

The one and only time I went to MFF I went by  myself,  but I knew a bunch of people that I'd be staying with so that was a bit different from your situation.


----------



## Aoi the fox (Mar 29, 2014)

That used to be my train of thought but after going to two anime conventions with no luck in regards to friend making (I wasn't in a corner sulking either, I tried to make conversation) I thought it would be a good idea to try to get to know some people first. Who knows maybe I'm just that unlikable haha.


----------



## Copycat (Mar 29, 2014)

Unfortunately I only go to hometown conventions since it's enough work and money already, adding plane and hotel fare would just be insane (,: Is there an official website  for the con? If there is, check and see if they have a forum area. Anime Boston's official site has a forum and people make a bunch of arrangements there. Try and see th same for this con ^^

by the way! dumb question. Do you have to own/wear a fursuit in order to attend a furry con?


----------



## Aoi the fox (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks I never thought of that! It does appear they have a small forum so ill look on there as well. That said though if anyone on here is interested by all means I still wanna hear from you haha.

And as for your fursuit question, no way lol. I'm sure there are all sorts of artists and in general fans who go without fursuits. I see plenty of people at anime cons who don't cosplay. Hope that answers your question


----------



## CallMeCactus (Mar 29, 2014)

I might be going! My fursuit will be finished by then.


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Oct 2, 2014)

Aoi the fox said:


> ...very first furry convention at FangCon.



I will be attending this. My first true Fur-con. Should be fun!


----------



## moko (Oct 23, 2014)

I think I might be going as well! My first furry con too! AAAA! I'm so excited!


----------



## Baz (Oct 23, 2014)

If my license wasn't taken from me recently I would be going, even though I live in the Wilson county area :\ im not sure if Ill make it or not yet gotta see if I can get a ride up there xD if so im pretty new to the fandom also and trying to make friends. If I get to go ill make sure to tell you ^.^


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Oct 23, 2014)

Baz said:


> If my license wasn't taken from me


 = DRIVE ANYWAY



moko said:


> I think I might be going as well! My first furry con too! AAAA! I'm so excited!


 Super pumped as well. Should be small and fun.

Hope to see you guys there. I live local if you have questions on the area and tasty foods!


----------



## Lucidus (Oct 24, 2014)

Ill be going. Headed from VA... if anyone is coming from this area, let me know... Love to carpool or share a room.


----------

